# THE OFFICIAL what you got at Donny thread



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

As title says realy. Post pics of your new editions, share experiences and say any improvments that you think, could be made. :2thumb:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

were there anyone selling Uromastyx there at all??


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

labmad said:


> were there anyone selling Uromastyx there at all??


It's on today mate. :2thumb:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

labmad said:


> were there anyone selling Uromastyx there at all??


Thread is a bit premature. It doesn't open for another 2 hours lol.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> Thread is a bit premature. It doesn't open for another 2 hours lol.


Just thought I would get it set-up early.:lol2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

labmad said:


> were there anyone selling Uromastyx there at all??


 


Tombo46 said:


> Thread is a bit premature. It doesn't open for another 2 hours lol.


:lol2: I've not even got dressed to go yet!

I'll look out for Uros for you Labmad : victory:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Durhamchance said:


> :lol2: I've not even got dressed to go yet!
> 
> I'll look out for Uros for you Labmad : victory:


Some people are lucky. :whistling2:
I'm just about to go out the door.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Some people are lucky. :whistling2:
> I'm just about to go out the door.


Ha Ha!

Its rare for us to live near something! We're not leaving until about 9:30 :lol2:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Im going in half an hour or so.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Some people are lucky. :whistling2:
> I'm just about to go out the door.


I'm there now sunning it up. Had to drop my girlfriend off at work in Barnsley hospital at 7 so no point driving home! Bloody nice day though. Shame it's not held outside!

And I wasn't having a go. Just telling the other guy the shows not started yet : )


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> I'm there now sunning it up. Had to drop my girlfriend off at work in Barnsley hospital at 7 so no point driving home! Bloody nice day though. Shame it's not held outside!
> 
> And I wasn't having a go. Just telling the other guy the shows not started yet : )


Cool! Its sunny there then? (still overcast here) We're bringing a picnic :no1:


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> I'm there now sunning it up. Had to drop my girlfriend off at work in Barnsley hospital at 7 so no point driving home! Bloody nice day though. Shame it's not held outside!
> 
> And I wasn't having a go. Just telling the other guy the shows not started yet : )


 
Front of the queue then buddy, cant fault that :gasp:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

wish i was going


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Durhamchance said:


> Cool! Its sunny there then? (still overcast here) We're bringing a picnic :no1:


It's the best day we have had for a while. And it's only 8am. It's forecast to be nice. There's a bit over the bridge which would be nice to eat at if it wasn't for the noisy birds haha.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chuckwalla said:


> Front of the queue then buddy, cant fault that :gasp:


Lol. And I'm not really here to buy anything! Just to meet up with a few friends aswell as putting some names to faces on here.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> Lol. And I'm not really here to buy anything! Just to meet up with a few friends aswell as putting some names to faces on here.


 
If me bloody bulb holder ave turned up Id have brought them up with me, well over a week late now :devil:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chuckwalla said:


> If me bloody bulb holder ave turned up Id have brought them up with me, well over a week late now :devil:


Haha sods law aint it. Anything you're looking fo today? Exo terra have got the new 3ft arboreals on display today. They Look....well....useful!


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> Lol. And I'm not really here to buy anything! Just to meet up with a few friends aswell as putting some names to faces on here.


 Sure you are.:whistling2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Right- we're off! See you all there :2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Hanv funnnnnnnnn!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Everyone of you is now on my bad list I hate you all. Bloody rubbing it in who do you think you are......

Anyone notice im bitter that im not going!


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> Everyone of you is now on my bad list I hate you all. Bloody rubbing it in who do you think you are......
> 
> Anyone notice im bitter that im not going!


...Hey Agama-man, correct me if i am wrong but you have like...26ish reps coming into your possession quite soon, no? xD


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

imitebmike said:


> ...Hey Agama-man, correct me if i am wrong but you have like...26ish reps coming into your possession quite soon, no? xD


you are wrong its 28


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> you are wrong its 28


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

....imagine all the poop they'll produce though :gasp:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

imitebmike said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> ....imagine all the poop they'll produce though :gasp:


I should farm it! I wont be keeping all 28 but ive had to get that many to guarantee sexes


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

well, people pay alot for poop  

Ahh, but at any rate you'll keep them for abit


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

I think it's going to be quite some time before I get to buy anything, seeing as though I'm still queuing and still haven't crossed the bridge yet!!!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

KerryLou said:


> I think it's going to be quite some time before I get to buy anything, seeing as though I'm still queuing and still haven't crossed the bridge yet!!!


Outside??????????????

Wow thats one long queue if it is you still have to go through reception down the ramp around the round bit which will be several queues deep!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Everyone thats going is a lucky bugger! :lol2:
Maybe one year my mum will take me down :2thumb:


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

Trootle said:


> Everyone thats going is a lucky bugger! :lol2:
> Maybe one year my mum will take me down :2thumb:


 Up:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish I was at donny


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Slashware said:


> Up:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:devil: I meant to say that! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

whish I was there as Donny's my home town


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

so anyone actaully bought anything yet? :whistling2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm back!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

It was mad, packed with loads of people, roasting hot, all you could smell was sweaty bodies 
We didn't stay too long as it was just too uncomfortable.
There were loads and loads of snakes!
I got what I went for- a gorgeous crestie! :flrt: from Piggywiggly no less!

Pics to follow


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

This is Kora





































Isn't she beutiful


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Any Uromastyx on offer?


----------



## Tetley (Feb 26, 2011)

I am so going to Kempton...it's too close not to, would just be rude!

However, not sure I can really get anything else in this flat due to the landlord, so it might just be torture...I absolutely love the colour of your beardie, Durhamchance, so I think one of those is likely to be my next buy, but probably only when I move :-(

PS new addition is cute as well, but not really fancying a crestie for myself


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

i thought it was disappointing 
didn't see any uros, but saw two baby frillies awwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt:
loads of snakes


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

labmad said:


> Any Uromastyx on offer?


I didn't see any, but it was so packed it was hard to get to the tables.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> I didn't see any, but it was so packed it was hard to get to the tables.


sound like fun - red hot, sweaty bodies and crammed, shame i didnt go :lol2:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Was heaving and absolutely honked of BO :/
Was hard to get around and actually look what was available, id have thought theyd learnt their lesson from previous shows and laid it out a bit differently, lots of pushchairs etc makes it hard to walk round. Soooo many rude people bashing into others as well, kept my Leo close to my chest to avoid being bashed :lol2: 

Got a gorgeous raptor Girly :flrt: knew i shouldn't have gone back in to look around - was doing really well until that point x


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Christ, it gets better, sound like a no-holds barred jostling fest, a free for all and you leave with some FREE limited edition perfume - eau de BO...GREAT , i'll take just the 1 bottle please


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*I think I saw you Sazzle under the willow tree queing to get in??

I didn't get any leos, I was looking for something specific and it wasn't there so I got some lovely plants and advice from purple vixen, and some bits and bobs from pollywog, and some other plants from a guy next to the pro-racks, I also got a few cultures for my live viv. Very productive but a banging headache and very thirsty!  
Glad to be home and make a start on my viv 
*


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

donny? what happens at donny iv never herd of it :devil: 

im not bitter either you bunch of jammy :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: :lol2:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

I wasn't there unfortunately


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

First time there was packed glad I got there early. I came home with 3 cresties  1 male from jhreptiles and 2 little lovely editions from Rhac-Shack


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> wish i was going


Me too. . .


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

i spent a grand total of 1 hour in the donny dome as it was too hot,people were pushing everyone about and i couldnt see what was on the tables,ive even got a bruise on my foot from when i got attacked by a push chair or stood on.
i did manage to get to the rhac shack table and bought a stunning little female crestie called Lily









i was really disapointed with the show this year as i felt like it was like a :war: as soon as the doors opened which spoilt it for me.
only bonus is i came home with £230


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I came home with a resounding....







Zilch!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

by the sound of it im glad i never made the trip there if all there was were leos cresties and snakes. that dosnt appeal to me to warrant that kinda of journey


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *I think I saw you Sazzle under the willow tree queing to get in??
> 
> I didn't get any leos, I was looking for something specific and it wasn't there so I got some lovely plants and advice from purple vixen, and some bits and bobs from pollywog, and some other plants from a guy next to the pro-racks, I also got a few cultures for my live viv. Very productive but a banging headache and very thirsty!
> Glad to be home and make a start on my viv
> *


Haha if there was bright pink hair it would certainly have been me lol

I was the same first walk round, really wanted a mack rainwater patternless but not one in sight, second walk round I spotted a gorgeous raptor that I HAD to have :lol2: x


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

seems like it wasnt too good then. Still debating about going kempton but im sure I can wi the parents over although I wont be buying unless there is a little lined day gecko femnale in my price range.

Anyone see any day geckos or rarer reps today? also any chameleons?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

sazzle said:


> Haha if there was bright pink hair it would certainly have been me lol
> 
> I was the same first walk round, really wanted a mack rainwater patternless but not one in sight, second walk round I spotted a gorgeous raptor that I HAD to have :lol2: x


*Yeh that was you....... I was too busy munching on a piece of chicken heading to the back of the que. 

* 


Bradley said:


> seems like it wasnt too good then. Still debating about going kempton but im sure I can wi the parents over although I wont be buying unless there is a little lined day gecko femnale in my price range.
> 
> Anyone see any day geckos or rarer reps today?


*I saw some crocodile skinks, which I love... but alas, not enough funds :whip:* 
*I think I need to save for some of these :whistling2:*


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I must say I thought it was very good, there wasn't just leos and royal pythons for once. I saw alot of variety. I came home with an R.chahoua, western hognose snake and a kenyan sand boa. The smell, where do I start: it was disgusting, it was also very hot and humid with sweat. Atleast this time you qued outside.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Junior13reptilez said:


> I must say I thought it was very good, there wasn't just leos and royal pythons for once. I saw alot of variety. I came home with an R.chahoua, western hognose snake and a kenyan sand boa. The smell, where do I start: it was disgusting, it was also very hot and humid with sweat. Atleast this time you qued outside.


How much were R. chahoua, would love one :whistling2:

I'm glad kempton has learnt and made this years 2 floors then, donny didn't sound pleasant :gasp:

think im going to be taking my shower with me to kempton and load of deodrant and sell them to people and charge them to use my shower :devil:

Any Ackies or other dwarf monitors?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

sazzle said:


> Haha if there was bright pink hair it would certainly have been me lol
> 
> I was the same first walk round, really wanted a mack rainwater patternless but not one in sight, second walk round I spotted a gorgeous raptor that I HAD to have :lol2: x


Dave Davies had one.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

he had a mack rainwater boy but by the time i got to him (about 11am) he said he didn't have any patternless left  x


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

sazzle said:


> Haha if there was bright pink hair it would certainly have been me lol
> 
> I was the same first walk round, really wanted a mack rainwater patternless but not one in sight, second walk round I spotted a gorgeous raptor that I HAD to have :lol2: x


 There was a good size male mack rainwater paternless in the far right corner.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

right, my purchases.

first of all, welcoming home Cassanova and Rosalie, sold and rebought after a year with the person i sold them to.

Rose,









Cass,









and a little crestie i've collected for a friend









i know it's not a lizard, but i did get him at Donny:

a little male siamese to go with the powder blue i took in a few days ago.









and my FAVE buy, i didn't realise how good she was untill i got her to my bf's, as a stop off on the way home,

Belle









she is a snow bell enigma eclipse.... bell black hole, i didn't notice she was eclipse till i got home.

hope everyone likes.

p.s agree, Donny was HEAVING, i got sunburn in the cue while waiting to get in.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Phil75 said:


> There was a good size male mack rainwater paternless in the far right corner.


grrr  this was the problem with not being able to get to the tables properly :/


----------



## tommivercetti (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm kicking myself for not buying the first sunglow leo i took a liking to but the breeder was unsure of the morph and it put me off. 

The one i ended up buying i think it has a twisted back (maybe temp fluctuations in incubation or mbd) i wish i had mad my mind up there and took it back now i'm mad with myself for buying it.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

I got some livefood, 2 cheap heatmats and some spare magnatural cups. Was quite disappointed, it was hot, smelly, and nothing really special to look at... If you could get anywhere near the tables to look at stuff. Tho I must admit I was very tempted by the pink tongued skink babies! Alot of people were also very rude and quite violent occasionally!


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

i was 4th in the que for the members so i got in fairly early , the bloke i bought this little guy off of :










had some euromastix infront of the chams so they must have gone by the time you got there , we were in at quarter past 10 and out at quart to 11 so pretty quick , although i thought it was pretty baron , but on walking outside the building :O O M GGGG THAT QUE WAS MAHOOSIVE.

anyway , i got 
the yemen of course 
another whites tree frog 
some porcelain roaches 
some banana roaches 
bean weevils 
and some phantasmal dart frogs


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

I got a dubia Roach colony and met and had a nice chat with fellow forumites :2thumb:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

C4RL said:


> I got a dubia Roach colony and met and had a nice chat with fellow forumites :2thumb:


finally got your car out then :lol2:

was great finally meeting you hun x


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

tommivercetti said:


> I'm kicking myself for not buying the first sunglow leo i took a liking to but the breeder was unsure of the morph and it put me off.
> 
> The one i ended up buying i think it has a twisted back (maybe temp fluctuations in incubation or mbd) i wish i had mad my mind up there and took it back now i'm mad with myself for buying it.


is he still looking a little strange? i'd pop a pic up to get some opinions hun, was scared of dropping him at the show so may not be as bad as it appeared x


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

ginna said:


> i was 4th in the que for the members so i got in fairly early , the bloke i bought this little guy off of :
> image


i love your cham :flrt:


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

sazzle said:


> finally got your car out then :lol2:
> 
> was great finally meeting you hun x


:bash: after you went we stood talking for about another 20 minutes then every one was setting off so we said our goodbyes I went to my car and I was still blocked in so I had a wonder round the show for about half hour on my own :blush:

It was nice meeting you too sazz : victory:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

C4RL said:


> :bash: after you went we stood talking for about another 20 minutes then every one was setting off so we said our goodbyes I went to my car and I was still blocked in so I had a wonder round the show for about half hour on my own :blush:
> 
> It was nice meeting you too sazz : victory:


wounded, shame we can't do what the spanish do and just push the cars out the way with bumpers :lol2:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

sazzle said:


> i love your cham :flrt:


cheers  he is called rango


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

sazzle said:


> wounded, shame we can't do what the spanish do and just push the cars out the way with bumpers :lol2:


I felt like flipping it over it was only a little fiesta :whistling2:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> How much were R. chahoua, would love one :whistling2:
> 
> I'm glad kempton has learnt and made this years 2 floors then, donny didn't sound pleasant :gasp:
> 
> ...


 I saw about 3 ackies but a member had bought them in a shot.:devil: And good idea about the shower:notworthy:. The R.Chahoua was very very cheap, £75 and its a tremper from the states. It was the only one on the table and was under about 3 boxes of cockroaches. I had been there looking at it for a while and a man was looking at it wanting to buy it, I even saw him try and get some money out! The horror!!:gasp:. I quickly got my money and bought it:flrt:


----------



## tommivercetti (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw i tiny cameleon size of my pinky it was so cute, one day i will have one.

Saw some unkept reptiles as well, an AFT with a regurgated meal in its tub and it looked really skinny. really winds me up!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Junior13reptilez said:


> I saw about 3 ackies but a member had bought them in a shot.:devil: And good idea about the shower:notworthy:. The R.Chahoua was very very cheap, £75 and its a tremper from the states. It was the only one on the table and was under about 3 boxes of cockroaches. I had been there looking at it for a while and a man was looking at it wanting to buy it, I even saw him try and get some money out! The horror!!:gasp:. I quickly got my money and bought it:flrt:


i said it'd sell, the guy on the stall tried to sell it to me, but i wouldn't have apprecited it fully, so said i'd leave it for someone who REALLY wanted him.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Junior13reptilez said:


> I saw about 3 ackies but a member had bought them in a shot.:devil: And good idea about the shower:notworthy:. The R.Chahoua was very very cheap, £75 and its a tremper from the states. It was the only one on the table and was under about 3 boxes of cockroaches. I had been there looking at it for a while and a man was looking at it wanting to buy it, I even saw him try and get some money out! The horror!!:gasp:. I quickly got my money and bought it:flrt:


ooooo nice cheap buy then, and lucky you got there before him :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I'm guessing it's a male or unsexed, seen females going for ALOT more than that 
Knew ackies would sell fast, they always do, especially since i recommend them to everyone :lol2:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

kirsten said:


> i said it'd sell, the guy on the stall tried to sell it to me, but i wouldn't have apprecited it fully, so said i'd leave it for someone who REALLY wanted him.


Thank-you, HE really made my day. I was so happy when I got him.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Junior13reptilez said:


> I saw about 3 ackies but a member had bought them in a shot.:devil: And good idea about the shower:notworthy:. The R.Chahoua was very very cheap, £75 and its a tremper from the states. It was the only one on the table and was under about 3 boxes of cockroaches. I had been there looking at it for a while and a man was looking at it wanting to buy it, I even saw him try and get some money out! The horror!!:gasp:. I quickly got my money and bought it:flrt:


:lol2: Talk about panic! seeing someone else about to take money out would help me make up my mind there and then pretty quick!
Didn't go to Donny, but hoping to get to Kempton this year.


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

any body no the date of the kempton show an were i could find out more info on it cheers?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

seanw21 said:


> any body no the date of the kempton show an were i could find out more info on it cheers?



14th august and in the show classifieds


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks very much chris cheers pal


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

i drove all the way up ther queud up for like an hour to get in and ended up walking off before i got in, i was elbowed and hit in the stomach that much i figured it too dangerous for me to stay  
i came home iwth a grand total of BRUISING! 

it was brutal there! 

i think going & being pregnant was a baddd idea!
even ended up slapping some girl round the face when in the que after she elbowed me in the stomach and i told her to be careful as i was pregnant, and she turned and told me to f*** off she was there to get reptiles not to get moaned at by some pregnant hag :gasp:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

kay&Bert said:


> i think going & being pregnant was a baddd idea!
> even ended up slapping some girl round the face when in the que after she elbowed me in the stomach and i told her to be careful as i was pregnant, and she turned and told me to f*** off she was there to get reptiles not to get moaned at by some pregnant hag :gasp:


Seriously:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

yep seriously i ended up doing the 2 hour drive back home! ill probs go next year when iv had the sprog!

stomach is a bit sore but lots of witch hazel, and i can still feel bump moving about so no harm done apart from the girls poor eye! bet she get a nice shiner :2thumb:

im sure most of you lot would freak being about 5ft tall and coming up against a hormonal pregnant 6ft2 female


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I gather it was just the same old stuff there then! Would be nice to see some rarer stuf there but with shopd only allowed to sell dry goods i dont see it happening too soon!!!! Would be nice to see more chameleons there though! was there seriously not a day gecko in sight?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

No agamids?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Blimey, Haye v Klitschko came early :lol2:



kay&Bert said:


> yep seriously i ended up doing the 2 hour drive back home! ill probs go next year when iv had the sprog!
> 
> stomach is a bit sore but lots of witch hazel, and i can still feel bump moving about so no harm done apart from the girls poor eye! bet she get a nice shiner :2thumb:
> 
> im sure most of you lot would freak being about 5ft tall and coming up against a hormonal pregnant 6ft2 female


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

oh no, thats really terrible... hopefully it wont be like that at kempton. i doubt it although you never know. 
i hope your ok kay&bert, not nice experience at all. i think im going to sit on my bum at home for the whole 9months when it comes to the time i have to breed lol. must not have been too nice with the hot weather either...sticky! 
i heard kempton are using two floors this year so should have a bit of room to move.


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

labmad said:


> Blimey, Haye v Klitschko came early :lol2:


 
yep! 
:lol2:hey i may be prego but i can still pack a punch when needed an she thourouly deserved it in my opinion! i was polite to her to start with and she gave me a gob full! so she got my hand insted!!!

come off it, if you bumped into someone and they said hey please be carefull im pregnant, you'd apologise and be a bit more cautios not to bump into them wouldnt you! oh no she just gave me abuse!


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

lovemysnakes said:


> oh no, thats really terrible... hopefully it wont be like that at kempton. i doubt it although you never know.
> i hope your ok kay&bert, not nice experience at all. i think im going to sit on my bum at home for the whole 9months when it comes to the time i have to breed lol. must not have been too nice with the hot weather either...sticky!
> i heard kempton are using two floors this year so should have a bit of room to move.


 
yeh im ok, bump seems ok he still moving round just a few bruises coming out! she got just desserts so.
Karma : i hope she bought a caimen croc that bites her head off!


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

I came home with this fella from Rhacalicious!










Tried to promise myself not to buy anything, but it was already decided and i wasn't going to bother fighting it!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Think I'm going to save up over the next 2 years for a ham trip, get me my emerald tree monitors, 2 or 3 of  . (should have the mrs persuaded by then)


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

kay&Bert said:


> i drove all the way up ther queud up for like an hour to get in and ended up walking off before i got in, i was elbowed and hit in the stomach that much i figured it too dangerous for me to stay
> i came home iwth a grand total of BRUISING!
> 
> it was brutal there!
> ...


 OMG id have killed her.bad enough anyway but when your pregnant.some people dont have any manners anymore.
i moaned about getting a bruise on my foot from being trod on and ran over with a pram but hitting a pregnant lady even by accident and not apologising is disgusting.
i cant believe how rude some people are:devil:


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

fiesta599 said:


> OMG id have killed her.bad enough anyway but when your pregnant.some people dont have any manners anymore.
> i moaned about getting a bruise on my foot from being trod on and ran over with a pram but hitting a pregnant lady even by accident and not apologising is disgusting.
> i cant believe how rude some people are:devil:[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

We got a gorg pair of panthers they were nosey bee the brightest male i've ever seen they were from a german guy , the germans always have the best Chams wern't cheap but nothing was we thought today 

Suzanne


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

i think a slap was the least she got, way too many to$$ers around today and yeah i think what you gave her was totally justified, any normal person would have just apologised, or better still been more careful and considerate in the 1st place :2thumb:



kay&Bert said:


> yep!
> :lol2:hey i may be prego but i can still pack a punch when needed an she thourouly deserved it in my opinion! i was polite to her to start with and she gave me a gob full! so she got my hand insted!!!
> 
> come off it, if you bumped into someone and they said hey please be carefull im pregnant, you'd apologise and be a bit more cautios not to bump into them wouldnt you! oh no she just gave me abuse!


----------



## dmiles310 (May 1, 2009)

It was my first time at donny. Came home with 3 leopard geckos, patternless, Blizzard and Tremper Albino Enigma. Wanted a nova but couldnt find one.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

kay&Bert said:


> ah well alls well that ends well i spose, least im not seriously hurt, part from me wallet! it didnt get used at all :O my bank will be seriously disgusted with me, they used to seeing nothing but Reptile related transactions on my account!
> instead today they'll get Esso Petrol Station


Well, on the bright side...you now have funds to go to a pet shop/classifieds


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

What about the Hamm show? Are they as crowded?


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi we were disappointed too... to be honest we thought there was not much there at all.... eg: only two stalls selling vivs and 1 of which forgot to bring the viv's. Not many feeders for sale. 
Also very cramped and smelly (BO) 

Dont talk about distance lol we drove from Guildford in surrey 3 and half hours!

For the fact its meant to be 1 of the biggest shows in the uk.... we were not impressed

Next time i would recommend giving it a miss and go to them kempton park expo
Much more worth it. smaller but much more squished in. (and not as Hot or crowded)

But came back with two bearded dragons but only because we brought them from "Where dragons dwell" and had arranged to collect them off her there..
Pic Below 

Male Red Hypo Translucent Leatherback








Pic of female to follow


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

labmad said:


> What about the Hamm show? Are they as crowded?


Hamm is far worse, its like being in a very very HOT sauna :gasp:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Hamm is far worse, its like being in a very very HOT sauna :gasp:


you're all looking at this the wrong way surely, think of it more like rubbing bodies with hot exotic men/women : victory:


...and by hot i mean sweaty


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

imitebmike said:


> Well, on the bright side...you now have funds to go to a pet shop/classifieds


 nope the funds r guna go towards the baby instead now! 
guna order the pram that i wanted, but thought i was going to spend the money at donny, but now i can get the pram so alls well that ends well and i get my pram


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

as long as there naked lades i dont give a s**t


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

labmad said:


> as long as there naked lades i dont give a s**t


 

:2thumb:i concur with this :lol2::gasp:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*sure you could have.....*



C4RL said:


> I felt like flipping it over it was only a little fiesta :whistling2:



_*You've got so lovely muscles there Carl I'm sure you could have too hee! :whistling2:......great meeting you hun and sorry the idiots blocked you in :bash:, should have let us take you home, poor you! *_


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

too many snakes for my liking but yea it was good  i bought maself a shct male leo, a mysore forest scorpion and a black beauty stick insect  other than that i bought things like mealworm dish's waterbowls and decorations lol not much change out of 120 quid


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

arwen said:


> We got a gorg pair of panthers they were nosey bee the brightest male i've ever seen they were from a german guy , the germans always have the best Chams wern't cheap but nothing was we thought today
> 
> Suzanne


Put some pics up please. Were there any other panthers?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I very nearly bought a leachie though...


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> I very nearly bought a leachie though...


how much was the asking price? :O


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i wonder if anyone bought any of the £45 RAPTOR's that looked like they had barely come out of the egg :whistling2: i sincerely hope it wasn't anyone from the forum trying to sell the poor buggers


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> how much was the asking price?


£650...


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

wooohooo today was my first time going donny! It wass........ dissapointing xD but it was good in some way lol. I was hoping it was a cool hall filled with lots of rare exotics on display. Even brought a camera over to hopefully take some good pics. Standing in the hot hoping it will be nice and chilly inside and when i finally got into the hall a wave of heat and sweat bashed into my face lol. Good side is i picked up a cute little super hypo tangerine, she is so active lol she is exploring her new enclosure right now. Haven't eaten yet but hope she will eat soon and settle in well.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> £650...


i assume adult?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> £650...


If that's the unknown locale one, it's a bit pricey. Got an unknown here going for £260:whistling2:


----------



## dmiles310 (May 1, 2009)

sazzle said:


> i wonder if anyone bought any of the £45 RAPTOR's that looked like they had barely come out of the egg :whistling2: i sincerely hope it wasn't anyone from the forum trying to sell the poor buggers


 
They cant have been more than a week or two old.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

andy007 said:


> If that's the unknown locale one, it's a bit pricey. Got an unknown here going for £260:whistling2:


Aye it was an adult. Drop me a PM with some details please Andy : )


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> Aye it was an adult. Drop me a PM with some details please Andy : )


Will do: victory:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

CHRIST it was hot! even went to asda for a pair of shorts :')

i said i was going to sell and come back with nothing

I did that sold but came back with 3 leopard gecko babies for a bargain!
and for once my mom didnt kill me for bringing something home!


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

kirsten said:


> right, my purchases.
> 
> first of all, welcoming home Cassanova and Rosalie, sold and rebought after a year with the person i sold them to.
> 
> ...



hope your happy with them kirsten you did well considering you said couldnt buy them i guess waiting till i dropped my prices payed off so much for being fair eh i presume it was your boyfreind that bought them from me on your behalf?? was there really any need to get your boyfriend to use his id its not like you havent messaged me before about them

i bet your a horlicks drinker lol

it was a good show but it was very busy:2thumb:


thanks
george


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I went for a panther chameleon and came hope with a baby frilled dragon :lol2:

Whoops... I couldn't really afford the £180 asking price and the German guy selling frillies and croc skinks only had a female panther but was about 1" long FAR too small to sell?

Also... small mammals? lol I thought there would be hogs, sugar gliders, skunks etc not just rats and mice :whistling2: 

Though I did love one of the cow patterned bald rats but some girl was hogging it before she reseverd it to buy, dammit!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

sazzle said:


> i wonder if anyone bought any of the £45 RAPTOR's that looked like they had barely come out of the egg :whistling2: i sincerely hope it wasn't anyone from the forum trying to sell the poor buggers


*The tiny Fatties got me.... I couldn't believe it :devil: 
I wanted to buy them to save them..... but it just adds fuel to the fire. :whip:
The teeny babies really upset me, scrambling all over each other to find some shade from the bright lights. I just had to walk away with my tongue a good few inches shorter....:censor:
*


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

arwen said:


> We got a gorg pair of panthers they were nosey bee the brightest male i've ever seen they were from a german guy , the germans always have the best Chams wern't cheap but nothing was we thought today
> 
> Suzanne


Saw you buy them, cracking male that and if my missus was correct about the amount of money you counted out you did alright.

If you hadn't bought them I would've been tempted by the male.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

sazzle said:


> i wonder if anyone bought any of the £45 RAPTOR's that looked like they had barely come out of the egg :whistling2: i sincerely hope it wasn't anyone from the forum trying to sell the poor buggers


 what time were they there? i didnt see em. unless they were the ones in the big boxes and there was about 20 in each?
and dont remind me of the heat in there i thought i was going to faint


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

weegie said:


> hope your happy with them kirsten you did well considering you said couldnt buy them i guess waiting till i dropped my prices payed off so much for being fair eh i presume it was your boyfreind that bought them from me on your behalf?? was there really any need to get your boyfriend to use his id its not like you havent messaged me before about them
> 
> i bet your a horlicks drinker lol
> 
> ...


That's not really very fair...











What did Horlicks ever do to you!?


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

bought a Cracking Male Stripe Bell Albino and a Giant Super Snow and a Snake Eyed Raptor From Dave Davis


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i have read through some of this thread, so sorry if i miss some out.

it was great to meet everyone today even though it was all abit rushed (i had a 5 hour drive home) i had to stop every hour on the way as my van was hitting 30c plus, to put cold cans of drink in there poly boxs to keep them cool 

after reading the post from the pregnant lady, my GF had expierienced a girl like that and was pushed about alot :bash: 

i think the members should have at least an hour to have a look around before it gets silly 


i know i missed a few of you and hope to meet a few more of you at the kempton show :2thumb:


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Just finished setting up my Roach colony bought today, other than that just a few bits and pieces. Daughter bought a small Pacman frog so that'll be something else for me to look after :whistling2:.

Agree with everyone else that it was too hot and busy with not much to see of any note.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

I didn't go. Was working but I'm mortified that everyone was so rude. 

On behalf of the people of South Yorkshire I want to apologise. I'm from Sheffield and I know South Yorkshire can be pretty chavy a handful of the people of really quite rude (working in a shop I experience it a lot) but the majority of South Yorkshire folk are pretty decent folk.

I'm gutted we didn't leave a good impression


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

53bird said:


> i have read through some of this thread, so sorry if i miss some out.
> 
> it was great to meet everyone today even though it was all abit rushed (i had a 5 hour drive home) i had to stop every hour on the way as my van was hitting 30c plus, to put cold cans of drink in there poly boxs to keep them cool
> 
> ...


Just want to say thanks again Craig for picking up my animals and getting them back to yours safely. Very much appreciated :no1:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

atnas666 said:


> Hi we were disappointed too... to be honest we thought there was not much there at all.... eg: only two stalls selling vivs and 1 of which forgot to bring the viv's. Not many feeders for sale.
> Also very cramped and smelly (BO)
> 
> Dont talk about distance lol we drove from Guildford in surrey 3 and half hours!
> ...


ok no offence thats nothing im planning on doing this in 2013 Wick, Highland, UK to Doncaster, UK - Google Maps


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> ok no offence thats nothing im planning on doing this in 2013 Wick, Highland, UK to Doncaster, UK - Google Maps


Its not the prize at the end but the journey


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

53bird said:


> i have read through some of this thread, so sorry if i miss some out.
> 
> it was great to meet everyone today even though it was all abit rushed (i had a 5 hour drive home) i had to stop every hour on the way as my van was hitting 30c plus, to put cold cans of drink in there poly boxs to keep them cool
> 
> ...


It was lovely to meet you, and put a face to the name


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

...oh and a female adult budwing mantid from Graham (hopefully mated and will push out an ooth soon!)








if not then she's free roam tree living anyway so will take care of flies and wasps in the house haha

Here's my baby frillie trying to climb his new plant... :flrt:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Some mixed opinions then. The shoving didn't realy affect me that much, I just shoved them back.:lol2:
I ended up coming home with a baby Pink tongued skink and loads of decor. :2thumb:
I'll see if I can get pics of him up.
When I saw the Crocodile skinks on the German guys table I had to be dragged away to prevent me from asking what the price was. Did anybody see the price?
The monkey tailed skink was also very nice. :2thumb:
I personlay thoguht they could of done with more of a variety of livefood. There was a fair few roaches but not much of anything else.


----------



## tommivercetti (Apr 30, 2011)

the tubs in the corner with nearly 50 leo babies in together, most of them still had egg shell attached:bash:

Looked at some of the adults aswell bite marks on some of them like he had kept the males together.

Saw a woman falling in love with a almost red leo she realy wanted it but it was male and she had no room, but i'm sure she bought it anyways


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Some mixed opinions then. The shoving didn't realy affect me that much, I just shoved them back.:lol2:
> I ended up coming home with a baby Pink tongued skink and loads of decor. :2thumb:
> I'll see if I can get pics of him up.
> When I saw the Crocodile skinks on the German guys table I had to be dragged away to prevent me from asking what the price was. Did anybody see the price?
> ...


 they were 75 each mush. if id of took the 300 like i intended to instead of the 120 i went with they would be in my front room now. breeding pair aswell apparently


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

norfendz said:


> they were 75 each mush. if id of took the 300 like i intended to instead of the 120 i went with they would be in my front room now. breeding pair aswell apparently


Same here mate. If I had the money on me at the time I would of got them on the spot. :2thumb:
I saw somebody come away with one of them, but left the other.
I was quite inpressed with the variety I saw at Donny. After what everybody said I was exspecting vary little variety at all.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Some mixed opinions then. The shoving didn't realy affect me that much, I just shoved them back.:lol2:
> I ended up coming home with a baby Pink tongued skink and loads of decor. :2thumb:
> I'll see if I can get pics of him up.
> When I saw the Crocodile skinks on the German guys table I had to be dragged away to prevent me from asking what the price was. Did anybody see the price?
> ...


I got some Ackies (pre arranged) and a Crestie for a mate.


----------



## BSL (Jan 19, 2011)

sounds like most guys had a good time there i think i will make a trip up next year to see what is what


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Same here mate. If I had the money on me at the time I would of got them on the spot. :2thumb:
> I saw somebody come away with one of them, but left the other.
> I was quite inpressed with the variety I saw at Donny. After what everybody said I was exspecting vary little variety at all.


 ive heard quite a lot of ppl complaining about it, it was my first show so i enjoyed it, would of swapped some of the snakes there for some adult fat tails though and did you see the girdled lizard? other than the croc skinks and the shct leo that i bought it was the best thing in there


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

BSL said:


> sounds like most guys had a good time there i think i will make a trip up next year to see what is what


If you are quite a patient person and don't mind ildley high temperatures, then it's deffinetly a fantastic reptile show.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

here is my RAPTOR girly :flrt: i fell in love with her... i'm soooo surprised she was still there as the guy didn't have many leos left


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

It was busy, and ALOT of stinkies about too, it was very hot in there!

Smelled more than the Memorabilia and Cosplay expos I go to and that's full of smelly geeks and virgins lol

ALTHOUGH I am 6 and a half feet tall so I could practically see over everyone's shoulders lol


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

Sweetcorn said:


> Just want to say thanks again Craig for picking up my animals and getting them back to yours safely. Very much appreciated :no1:


no problem at all netty, although i have fallen for a few of your new additions and not sure if i should let you have them :lol2:



sarasin said:


> It was lovely to meet you, and put a face to the name


 
it was great to meet you too and it was really nice to meet some new faces from the forum and catch up with others :2thumb:



also wish we brought pegs for our nose's, the smell was terrible


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

sazzle said:


> here is my RAPTOR girly :flrt: i fell in love with her... i'm soooo surprised she was still there as the guy didn't have many leos left
> 
> image
> image


Sazz in acquiring new Leo shocker ..... :Na_Na_Na_Na:



53bird said:


> no problem at all netty, although i have fallen for a few of your new additions and not sure if i should let you have them :lol2:
> 
> it was great to meet you too and it was really nice to meet some new faces from the forum and catch up with others :2thumb:
> 
> also wish we brought pegs for our nose's, the smell was terrible


Craig adds more beasts - well there's news too!

I may have brought something spotty and green back too......
:mf_dribble:

Ahem - they were animals by the way!!!! :gasp:


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

53bird said:


> no problem at all netty, although i have fallen for a few of your new additions and not sure if i should let you have them :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw you Craig but you was off like a shot maybe time for a chat next time : victory:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

53bird said:


> no problem at all netty, although i have fallen for a few of your new additions and not sure if i should let you have them :lol2:


I think not Mr Craig :whip: You've seen evidence of my strength have you not :whistling2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

C4RL said:


> Saw you Craig but you was off like a shot maybe time for a chat next time : victory:


Carl - sure it was nothing personal it's just he's an ignorant Southern Git!

If I hadn't phoned him he wouldn't even have spoken to me... After everything I've done for him too. I'll be setting Tonkaz on him at this rate !

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*I wish I had had the chance to see more peeps, but the ones I did where lovely  
Unfortunately after 2 hours I was ready for home when maybe a bite to eat and a cool drink in the sunshine would have mended me :/ 
Hey ho, we know for next time.... I will be attending September in my quest for the Yummy Male leo I so desperately desire! Heheheeeee!!
*


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> Carl - sure it was nothing personal it's just he's an ignorant Southern Git!
> 
> If I hadn't phoned him he wouldn't even have spoken to me... After everything I've done for him too. I'll be setting Tonkaz on him at this rate !
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: 

I enjoyed talking to you and the rest of the guys Mark with leg cramp and all :whistling2:


----------



## anth.payne (Jul 28, 2009)

First time for me. Was a bit disappointed with the selection. Great if you were after Royals or leopard geckos! 

Ended up taking home a nice pair of beardies from Where Dragons Dwell, which are stunners. Got a few bits n pieces of dry goods.

It didnt help being an extremely hot day, and it was very busy!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Sazz in acquiring new Leo shocker ..... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheeky :Na_Na_Na_Na: i couldn't help it... would have felt ill if i left without buying anything

spotty green thing - i know it was a bit pungent in there but dude - seriously :lol2:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

C4RL said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I enjoyed talking to you and the rest of the guys Mark with leg cramp and all :whistling2:


i thought you was just demonstrating some strange locust impression :lol2:


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

sazzle said:


> i thought you was just demonstrating some strange locust impression :lol2:


I know I was thinking I bet they think I have piles or somthing :devil:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

C4RL said:


> I know I was thinking I bet they think I have piles or somthing :devil:


I just thought you had Tourettes......



:whistling2:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

We did'nt go into the dome (the OH banned me) but we did come home with these lovelies

gorgeous raptor girly from laza

















beautiful mack tremper from loonymoony
























fave pic ever- like shes thinking "what do you mean you want another picture"

really cute little eclipse het tremper from C4RL

















and last but definately not least this absolutely stunning blackhole male also from C4RL- this is David watts

























Thanks guys, it was great to meet you all : victory:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I didnt get any lizards although there were some very nice adult leopard geckos starting from £15 that i would have gotten if i had space. I did however get a Kayuadi Retic .


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> I just thought you had Tourettes......
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


It wasnt just me with the strange moves :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

C4RL said:


> It wasnt just me with the strange moves :Na_Na_Na_Na:


True - but I am just strange full stop !!!! 
:gasp:


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

After promising my OH I was only going for decorations:whistling2: I came home with this beauty from Rhac Shack.....

I've named him/her Trinity, due to it only having 3 legs :flrt:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

sazzle said:


> here is my RAPTOR girly :flrt: i fell in love with her... i'm soooo surprised she was still there as the guy didn't have many leos left
> 
> image
> image


very nice sazzle :2thumb:



C4RL said:


> Saw you Craig but you was off like a shot maybe time for a chat next time : victory:


you should off called me a southen git, or threw something at me :lol2: i really wanted to meet more of you but the heat and me worrying about other peoples geckos made me rush :blush:



Sweetcorn said:


> I think not Mr Craig :whip: You've seen evidence of my strength have you not :whistling2:


:surrender:



Big Red One said:


> Carl - sure it was nothing personal it's just he's an ignorant Southern Git!
> 
> If I hadn't phoned him he wouldn't even have spoken to me... After everything I've done for him too. I'll be setting Tonkaz on him at this rate !
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: im shocked :lol2: 

ive already got tonkaz on my case on thursday, him, sweetcorn and andy007 are coming to rade me :gasp:



Big Red One said:


> True - but I am just strange full stop !!!!
> :gasp:


enough said :whistling2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

53bird said:


> :gasp: im shocked :lol2:
> 
> ive already got tonkaz on my case on thursday, him, sweetcorn and andy007 are coming to rade me :gasp:


I had to read that last sentence twice cos I spat my beer the first time!!!!

Thought it sounded a bit harsh after you collected their beasties!
:gasp:

Anyway you could have given me Tonys 'free' Garg, he likes giving me geckos....
:whistling2:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> I had to read that last sentence twice cos I spat my beer the first time!!!!
> 
> Thought it sounded a bit harsh after you collected their beasties!
> :gasp:
> ...


We might be country bumpkins but we're not that primitive :gasp:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> I had to read that last sentence twice cos I spat my beer the first time!!!!


I'm glad it wasn't just me :lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

53bird said:


> ive already got tonkaz on my case on thursday, him, sweetcorn and andy007 are coming to rade me :gasp:
> enough said :whistling2:


A quick 600 mile round trip:gasp: Her and her flippin geckos:whip:

Oh yeh.....







3000th Post


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

KerryLou said:


> After promising my OH I was only going for decorations:whistling2: I came home with this beauty from Rhac Shack.....
> 
> I've named him/her Trinity, due to it only having 3 legs :flrt:
> image
> ...


Really pleased this little one has gone to a really nice home. The leg healed very well after the operation, and it doesn't bother him/her at all, still climbs as well as any of the others


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

you northerners have dirty minds :lol2:


----------



## scalestails&shells (May 29, 2011)

It was my first show, and my god it was hot and crowded! Seriously drooled over the Where Dragons Dwell beardies, and the German guy's crocodile skinks. Was very very close to getting at least one of them....

Got a male dumbo rat to pair with a lone boy I got yesterday, and a fat-tailed gecko, some live food and a magnaturals ledge.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

tommivercetti said:


> the tubs in the corner with nearly 50 leo babies in together, most of them still had egg shell attached:bash:
> 
> Looked at some of the adults aswell bite marks on some of them like he had kept the males together.
> 
> Saw a woman falling in love with a almost red leo she realy wanted it but it was male and she had no room, but i'm sure she bought it anyways



hahahaha, that was me. no i didn't buy him in the end, my bf dragged me away i was good and NEARLY stuck to buying what i planned on buying, which was good.

he looked blood red hypo enigma, was STUNNING!! when i went back he was gone, so someone had him.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

53bird said:


> you northerners have dirty minds :lol2:


Thanks........


:2thumb:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

weegie said:


> hope your happy with them kirsten you did well considering you said couldnt buy them i guess waiting till i dropped my prices payed off so much for being fair eh i presume it was your boyfreind that bought them from me on your behalf?? was there really any need to get your boyfriend to use his id its not like you havent messaged me before about them
> 
> i bet your a horlicks drinker lol
> 
> ...


:blush:

I didn't actually know, he did it behind my back, I pointed out the thread, and that Cass is the Daddy to my Splat etc. and he came back with them, said he was popping to asda for some drinks, which I didn't understand because there's a bar in the hall.

he said, and i quote "don't buy anything while i'm away" i bought Belle while he was away :whistling2:.

so yeah really pleased about having them back, just got to get them a new viv, as i've had to do some temorary re-arrangements for the night or a day or two while i get one sorted, thankfully I know someone close to me who's selling.

I drink Tea.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Today was my first UK show, and I thought it was quite good.

The queue was massive but went down very quickly.

People moaning about how hot it is... a note to you please... did you go outside...where it was actually hotter lol!!!

I came back with only what I went for... except I did buy a SIM which was a good find!

I got 6 stenos on sat from york, an egyptian uro from near scarborough, then got a crestie from tombo and bought an cuban knight anole at the show.

There was a good selection of things to choose from...if you had a really good look, and some quite unnusual stuff too!

I got to meet some lovely people, pigglywiggley and rhac shac as well as tombo and some other forum members too... 

I think everyone should take my lead next time...and wear a t-shirt with your forum name on it...it just makes things that little bit easier.

At least by doing this, bladeblaster did not require any ID for a snake I was collecting haha


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

53bird said:


> i have read through some of this thread, so sorry if i miss some out.
> 
> it was great to meet everyone today even though it was all abit rushed (i had a 5 hour drive home) i had to stop every hour on the way as my van was hitting 30c plus, to put cold cans of drink in there poly boxs to keep them cool
> 
> ...


yeh this girl i had the incident with didnt get much chance to shove me round any more then she did, she soon piped down after she felt the warmth of my palm being introduced to her face, i even made it fairly clear i was pregnant, seeing as i told her and had a TShirt on saying 'Bump on Board for a Reptile Hoard' Which i had printed especially for today, was guna go kempton but i think after today ill give kempton a miss and wait for Donny nxt yr, when bump is here and can be left with the OH or my Parents!
The money i saved not buying anything is guna go towards the babies pram so not too bad really, and i can start my Reptile fund for next yr!


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

sarasin said:


> Really pleased this little one has gone to a really nice home. The leg healed very well after the operation, and it doesn't bother him/her at all, still climbs as well as any of the others


 
Thanks Julie :blush: I spent 10 mins watching it having a good climb round the viv, and I'm more than happy with how easy it gets around : victory:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

norfendz said:


> ive heard quite a lot of ppl complaining about it, it was my first show so i enjoyed it, would of swapped some of the snakes there for some adult fat tails though and did you see the girdled lizard? other than the croc skinks and the shct leo that i bought it was the best thing in there


No I didn't see him. How much was he going for?
I also saw a nice pair of CB08 Tokays for sale for £100. I personaly thought it was realy good and I'm deffinetly going backnext year.
The only table I saw with fat tails on was the table with bowes of Leo's on in the corner. :devil: The way they kept them and the care they were giveingiut was quite bad.


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

had a great day in the bar...


----------



## Odinn (Feb 7, 2011)

*What I Got At Donny*




























:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

were there any funky unusual agama speices there?


----------



## RobynP (May 23, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Same here mate. If I had the money on me at the time I would of got them on the spot. :2thumb:
> I saw somebody come away with one of them, but left the other.
> I was quite inpressed with the variety I saw at Donny. After what everybody said I was exspecting vary little variety at all.



I really wanted them as well. He actually had 3, but for some reason one was at the back of the table with someone else on top of it. He had 2 females, one male. I wanted the little male. If we had the room I would've got all 3. 

I came back with 3 multimammates though... and one of the little :censor: bit me!


----------



## RobynP (May 23, 2010)

kirky1980 said:


> were there any funky unusual agama speices there?



Not that I saw, which was disappointing. I really wanted to stumble upon a Xenagama so I could get some company for my little Eve.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Sadly we werent able to make the show. Ive not read all the posts but it sounds like it weas a bit of a struggle for people to get around. Im gobsmacked and disgusted at the behaviour of the lass who bumped into the 'lady with the bump'. No matter how long people have been in a queue or how uncomfortable it is,behaviour like that is awful. What is society coming to ? For those that purchased animals at the show, I hope they all do very very well for you. Please could I ask that those of you who purchased enigma morph leos consider entering them into the enigma study. Please drop me a pm and I will give you all the details.


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

KerryLou said:


> After promising my OH I was only going for decorations:whistling2: I came home with this beauty from Rhac Shack.....
> 
> I've named him/her Trinity, due to it only having 3 legs :flrt:
> image
> ...


 ooh you got little stumpy:mf_dribble:
lauren and julie showed him to me and i really wanted him but sadly didnt have any room left after buying a female off of them.
hes a little stunner.
congratulations on your buy (im not jealous,honest:whistling2


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't go in the end, especially after hearing about what happened with kay&Bert (I'm pregnant too). A slap was exactly what that girl so obviously needed! 

It hit over 30 degrees down here in Cambridgeshire and all I could do was lie down in the shade with a cold drink, driving anywhere was just not an option. Hopefully though, I will go down to Kempton later this year especially if it's cooler. The fact that they're opening the upstairs as well is encouraring as that#s what they did for the invert show last year and it was much better.

I hardly ever buy anything anymore though, it's just fun to see people and chat reptiles


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Donny is about friends!*



Chaika said:


> .
> 
> I hardly ever buy anything anymore though, it's just fun to see people and chat reptiles



_*Totally agree with this, we have a mosey round, but to be honest I don't like buying Reps from 'strangers' and always like to chat properly with sellers before making any purchases, specially about hygeine/quarrentine practices/feeding etc and if poss seeing set ups too, you can't do this at the show, it's just too mad. 
I would happily book something to hold from a person I have already made contact with and trust, but really and truly the show is about meeting up with mates from all over the country and having a damn good reppy chat :2thumb:.......
I had a totally ace afternoon nattering away with the following peeps, it was brill thanks guys, great seeing you again or meeting up for the first time, hope to see you all again soon....
Sazzle, Big Red One, C4rl, 53Bird, Laza, Roseanna (and mum) and Sheena-is-a-gecko, we had a great little picnic in the shade of the trees together and I fed everyone juice hee!*_


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

RobynP said:


> Not that I saw, which was disappointing. I really wanted to stumble upon a Xenagama so I could get some company for my little Eve.


thats a bit unfortunate then. i may have to make a trip to hamm one day in that case. what xenagama do you have mate. you dont see many of those going about which is a shame because there awesome little things


----------



## tommivercetti (Apr 30, 2011)

kirsten said:


> hahahaha, that was me. no i didn't buy him in the end, my bf dragged me away i was good and NEARLY stuck to buying what i planned on buying, which was good.
> 
> he looked blood red hypo enigma, was STUNNING!! when i went back he was gone, so someone had him.



He was stunning, wanted to pick up some of them myself but i was good:lol2:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I just read this whole thread start to finish and it was a pleasure to read  I think i ought to just stick to lizards in future and not bother with snakes! Have you seen the thread in the snake forum!?

You guys are so much politer to each other and laid back and more interesting things to talk about without slating everything under the sun (and for that matter... the sun too!)

Some absolute stunners bought, though i think this thread is running very dry of photos, so not enough photos!! 

I cant buy reps until i move out but i am getting so tempted to go back to Leos!! There are some amazing morphs out there!!!!

Though if im honest, what i really want is the Leo on the right hand side of Tommivercetti's sig!! *drools* (what morph is it? i barely know one end of a leo to another lol)


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> I just read this whole thread start to finish and it was a pleasure to read  I think i ought to just stick to lizards in future and not bother with snakes! Have you seen the thread in the snake forum!?
> 
> You guys are so much politer to each other and laid back and more interesting things to talk about without slating everything under the sun (and for that matter... the sun too!)
> 
> ...


haha you clearly dont spend enough time here for all the bitching then as theres lots of it :lol2:
hasnt been to bad of late though:whistling2:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

True....true..... but the snake people thread is epic at 34+ pages of pure bitching, dont think i saw a busting lot of pictures or happy people! Depressing really, if i read that first, id not be tempted to go to a show!!

Think im going to kempton though, was amazing last year!  Though hav a habit of gettting too hyped up and excited and jittery and nearly giving myself an anxiety attack in the process LOL


----------



## tommivercetti (Apr 30, 2011)

Moogloo said:


> I just read this whole thread start to finish and it was a pleasure to read  I think i ought to just stick to lizards in future and not bother with snakes! Have you seen the thread in the snake forum!?
> 
> You guys are so much politer to each other and laid back and more interesting things to talk about without slating everything under the sun (and for that matter... the sun too!)
> 
> ...


He's just a high yellow male everyone who see's him likes him even tho he is a normal morph, i got him at a pets at home. he's my fav he's such a great guy. Thanks for saying btw


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I went hoping for three ackies to breed eventually, but when there were none to be found I decided to go for at least one crested gecko so it wouldn't be such a wasted trip all the way up from Norwich. I was going to wait until I'd sold my snail collection in the big Exo-Terra before I got cresties, but now it looks like I'm going to quit my job so I suppose it's best I wait a bit longer before my first breeding project, even if I did save my money for the Norfolk Reptile Show in less than two weeks.

I took aaages choosing a crestie, looking at every single one, but eventually chose a gorgeous red one, only for it to change colour to yellow today LOL. Oh well, she's still pretty and ate some dubia roaches last night 

I'll be going to the Norfolk show, but sadly I'll have to hold on to every penny I've got now and maybe get ackies for Christmas or something.

I was sooo excited too! Apparently there were loads last year!


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

It will just be a time of year thing  Most babies will still be eggies or very young atm! Means most sellers would rather hold back a few months for kempton or the next donny


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Oh nooo I had no idea!


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

UrolithicTitan said:


> No I didn't see him. How much was he going for?
> I also saw a nice pair of CB08 Tokays for sale for £100. I personaly thought it was realy good and I'm deffinetly going backnext year.
> The only table I saw with fat tails on was the table with bowes of Leo's on in the corner. :devil: The way they kept them and the care they were giveingiut was quite bad.


 not sure how much it was but it was really nice, i saw the tokays, and yea i saw them fat tails but i was after a adult female really as not even many pet shops around boro have heard of one so they a bit difficult to get up here lol


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

well was my first show and I really enjoyed myself - although the heat and stampedes of people was a bit of a nightmare.

Thought they'd be more live food - got a bargain £5 bag of locust that is stacked full, I'll never use em all! - but thought they'd be more choice of feeders.

Anyone see that beautiful pair of blue tongued skinks on the far left? good job we're not set up for anything like that cos I was in love :flrt:
I preordered a cremesicle Leo from big yellow geckos and brought a sunglow male Leo from London geckos! 

Hated to see the baby leo's piled in the tub at the back left - that was my low point and the amount of reps left in the cars dispite warnings

*Also we won a Mat stat from the IHS Tombola :2thumb: Bonus!
*


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

this is the only vid i can find of the show YouTube - ‪at doncaster reptile expo part 2‬‏


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> True....true..... but the snake people thread is epic at 34+ pages of pure bitching, dont think i saw a busting lot of pictures or happy people! Depressing really, if i read that first, id not be tempted to go to a show!!
> 
> Think im going to kempton though, was amazing last year!  Though hav a habit of gettting too hyped up and excited and jittery and nearly giving myself an anxiety attack in the process LOL


im gonna get the popcorn out and find this thread i could do with a giggle :lol2:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> im gonna get the popcorn out and find this thread i could do with a giggle :lol2:


Be warned though...it will give you a headache. I just read the whole thing and had to take two nurofen by the time I finished :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sweetcorn said:


> Be warned though...it will give you a headache. I just read the whole thing and had to take two nurofen by the time I finished :lol2:


 
lol that bad is it. i cant wait anymore i cant think why a "what did you getat donny thread" be that bad :lol2:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> lol that bad is it. i cant wait anymore i cant think why a "what did you getat donny thread" be that bad :lol2:


Yep it's that bad and you'll be crosseyed by the time you finish :crazy:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sweetcorn said:


> Yep it's that bad and you'll be crosseyed by the time you finish :crazy:


that made me :lol2:

im going for it now if im not back soon get the search parties out lol


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

after reading the snake one half way through I thought this could be in order...

The pushchair survey


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

stokesy said:


> well was my first show and I really enjoyed myself - although the heat and stampedes of people was a bit of a nightmare.
> 
> Thought they'd be more live food - got a bargain £5 bag of locust that is stacked full, I'll never use em all! - but thought they'd be more choice of feeders.
> 
> ...


Were was the tombola? :bash:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

kitschyduck said:


> I went hoping for three ackies to breed eventually, but when there were none to be found I decided to go for at least one crested gecko so it wouldn't be such a wasted trip all the way up from Norwich. I was going to wait until I'd sold my snail collection in the big Exo-Terra before I got cresties, but now it looks like I'm going to quit my job so I suppose it's best I wait a bit longer before my first breeding project, even if I did save my money for the Norfolk Reptile Show in less than two weeks.
> 
> I took aaages choosing a crestie, looking at every single one, but eventually chose a gorgeous red one, only for it to change colour to yellow today LOL. Oh well, she's still pretty and ate some dubia roaches last night
> 
> ...


Here's the Pinktognued skink care sheet for you. Forum won't let me send it via PM because it's too long. :whip:

Pink Tongued skink Care Sheet

Latin name: _Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_

*Genus: *Cyclodomorphus

*Category:* Lizards- Skinks

*Difficulty:* easy/intermediate. The only difficult part about their care is their dietary requirements.

*Description:* The pink tongued skink is a smaller relative of the more commonly kept Blue tongued skink. The pink tongued skink is a small semi-arboreal skink species with adults growing to about 15-18 inches when fully grown (roughly half of their length is their tail. The Pink tongued skink originates from sub-tropical costal forests in eastern Australia. If given the correct care Pink tongued skinks can live for 20 years or more in captivity. Although 10-15 years is more common. In the wild, Pink tongued skinks live on a diet of mainly slugs and snails. This makes Pink tongues a slightly more difficult species of skink to keep then many of the other species 

*Housing:* Both glass and wooden vivs can be used to house Pink tongued skinks. Also, bear in mind when buying or making a viv for a pink tongued skink to make sure that the viv not only has a fair bit of floor space but also that the viv has some height to it as well because Pink tongued skinks are arboreal and giving them opportunities to climb is a must. For a single adult Pink tongued skink an enclosure of 36”x14.5”x14.5” (LxWxH) will be an adequate enclosure size for life. If you intend to keep a pair or trio of Pink tongues I would recommend a viv no smaller than 48”x24”x24” (LxWxH). Both these enclosure sizes will give the Skink(s) plenty of floor space and height in the viv to show both their terrestrial and arboreal tendencies. If you are using a melamine faced chip board vv it is very important to adequately seal the viv using an aquarium using aquarium sealant simply follow the instructions that come with the sealant replacing the word aquarium with viv. Also, remember to seal in the vents an viv runners. After finishing all the sealing leave the sealant to set and so not start putting in décor and substrate for at least 48 hours.

*Heating and Lighting:* There are a couple of different ways you can heat your skinks enclosure. One way in which you ca heat your skinks enclosure is by using a guarded ceramic heating element which can be used to maintain daytime temperatures. Another method you can use to heat your skinks enclosure is to use a reflector basking bulb which should also be guarded to prevent your skink from burning are a cool end temperature of 75°F a hot end ambient temperature of 80°F and a basking temperature of 85°F. If you r house is central heated then you should have no problem maintaining a night time temperature of 72-73°F. However, if you are having trouble maintaining these night time temperatures you can use the ceramic heating element if you choose to use this to maintain your daytime temperatures or you can use a heat mat attached to the floor of the viv covering a third to a half of the floor space of the viv. Whichever heat source you choose it’s vital that you connect the heat source to a thermostat of the appropriate type. Use a pulse thermostat if you choose to use a ceramic heater and use a dimming thermostat if you choose to use a basking bulb. Also, it’s very important that you check the cool end and basking temperatures using two reliable digital thermometers preferably with a probe and a maximum and any large variations in temperature. However if you use a thermostat of the appropriate type, which is a must, then there should be no large variations in temperature. A thermostat is one of the most important pieces of viv heating equipment as it regulates temperature. Another important thing is to guard your heat source properly, this is to prevent you skink form coming into contact with the bulb as he climbs around on his décor. You can buy both ceramic and basking bulb cages which should be securely fixed to the roof of the viv over the bulb. Do not forget that I the future you will need to replace the asking bulb so make sure that the guard is securely fixed but you are still able to remove it.
Regarding UV, some keepers do not use UV with there skinks as because they are active at night as well as during the day. However, in the wild Pink tongued skinks are exposed to full spectrum UV. This should also be replicated in captivity. I use a 12% Arcadia D3+ fluorescent tube for providing UV for my Pink tongue. I use the lead to an ordinary starter unit malfunctioning because of the high humidity. Make sure that your UV tube is no more than 8” up the back wall of your viv so that your skink can absorb as much UV light as possible.

*Humidity:* Because Pink tongued skinks come from subtropical forests in the wild they require a raised humidity level in captivity as well. You want to keep the relative humidity at about 70-80%. Your skink vivarium should be misted once or twice a day to keep the humidity at this desired level. You should also provide your skink(s) with a medium sized water bowl which should be thoroughly washed and cleaned every two days using boiling water and a reptile safe disinfectant, such as F10 reptile disinfectant.

*Substrate:* The choice of substrate for your Pink tongued skink is very important, because the substrate is not meant to appeal to you. It’s always a bonus if the substrate does appeal to you but your skinks needs have to come before your own personal preferences with substrate. So substrates like pink calci-sand, crushed walnut shell and shredded newspaper are unsuitable choices because the high humidity needed for your Pink tongued skink cannot be achieved using calci-sand and crushed walnut shell and shredded paper will quickly start to become mouldy which can lead to your Pink tongued skink developing a variety of illnesses, such as repertory infection and scale rot.

*Décor:* There are two categories of décor. You have necessary décor which is things like hides and branches and plants for arboreal reptiles and there’s unnecessary décor, which is décor that is put in the viv to make it more appealing to the human eyes, such as plastic plants. For Pink tongued skinks you will need both a warm hide and a cool hide. For my hides I use the Zoo med turtle huts which will provide your skink with a safe and secure hiding spot. Alternatively, if you do not mind whether your viv looks natural or not you could use things such as plastic plant pots which you should cut in half using a hot knife to smooth the edges of the plant pot as you cut it in half. You could also use ice cream, again smooth out the edges. If you are using tubs of any kind as hides I would recommend putting a layer of substrate in the bottom of the hide so that your skink has something to burrow down into, to make your skink feel more secure. Because Pink tongued skinks are semi-arboreal they need plenty of opportunities to climb in their enclosure. I personally use, cork bark tubes and flat pieces and fake and/or live plants. You could also make a background for your skinks enclosure to give them another place to climb and explore.

*Feeding:* In the wild snails and slugs make up nearly 100% of the Pink tongued skinks diet. This is why snails and slugs should also make up a large proportion of the diet of captive Pink tongued skinks. There a few ways in which you can provide snails for your skinks all year round. One way is to start your own breeding colony of Giant African land snails (GALS). Of course the adults will not be of a suitable size for the skinks to eat without removing them from their shells and cutting them up into appropriately sized pieces. It is also advisable to remove the shell of any GALS with dark shells as GALS shells are considerably thicker than our native garden snails shells. Another type of snail you could use to start a breeding colony with is golden apple snails. Please be aware that to get both species of snail to breed you will have to provide the right conditions for both species of snail to breed successfully. Also, if you intend to keep several pink tongued skinks, GALS and Golden apple snails may not be able to breed quick enough to meet your skinks food requirements.
Another option you could use is to find a spot local to you were no pesticides, fungicides, herbicides, chemical fertilisers or any other signs of potentially harmful dumped waste, for example a poodle of petrol or oil. If the sight is free from all of these things and has a reasonable to high population of snails you can them, wash them in clean water, tap or bottled, and transfer them to tubs for purging (clearing or the digestive system). To purge the snails feed them carrot for about a week to 10 days until all of the faeces produced by the snails is mostly or completely orange. After all the snail faeces have turned orange clean out the enclosure fully again and leave them for 24-48 hours to clear their digestive tract to make sure that the snails are not frozen with food still in their digestive tract. Then after starving the snails give them one final wash and place put them in sealed tub-aware tubs and then put them in the freezer to kill off any insects or parasites that may be in or on the snails. I would also advise sticking a label to the tubaware tubs with what type of food is in them, e.g. snails, slugs, mince meat mix and the date that they were frozen so that you can work your way backwards when feeding the snails to your skink(s). Apart from the fact that freezing the snails kills any bugs or parasites on them, it also means you can provide a continues of snails to your in tongued skink during winter, when the snails become dormant and they quality than the ones that can be collected in spring and summer. You can also use the same process above nut using slugs as well.
To prepare the snails or slugs take out the number of snails or slugs you require from the freezer and place them in a sealed tubaware tub at room temperature to defrost. You can tell when the snails are defrosted because they will flop out of their shells an when you remove the shell all of the snail or slug should be squidgy and there should be no hard parts which will indicate that the snail or slug is still partly frozen and needs more time to defrost. It is vital that you do not offer any partially or completely frozen food to your skinks as your skink will not be able to digest the frozen food, which can have devastating affects on your skinks health. No snail or slug offered whole should be no wider than the space between your skinks eyes. If you find that the snail or slug is wider than the gap between your skinks eyes I would advise chopping the snails or slugs up to a more manageable size for your skink. It is also easier to chop the snails and slugs up when they are still partially frozen because the slime can make them harder to cut when they have fully defrosted.

If you do not like the idea of breeding GALS as a food source or collecting your own snails and slugs, Reptile equipment company, such as Zoo med, Lucky reptile and Exo terra. In some ways these cans can make feeding a lot easier as they can typically be stored in the fridge which means there’s no need for defrosting and having to check to make sure they are fully defrosted. A long with snails and slugs you can also occasionally offer your skink some lean mince meat mixed with an egg yolk. Pink tongued skinks will happily eat this mixture. But only offer it to them as an occasional treat about every month. You can also freeze this mixture to make it last longer and just defrost it as you need it. You can also offer your Pink tongued skink some veg, such as collard greens, turnip greens, mustard greens and butternut squash. Avoid feeding fruit and veg like lettuce, tomato and cucumber because these are mad up mainly of water and contain very little nutritional value. Some pink tongued skinks also show a fondness for soft fruits, such as mango. Most Pink tongued skinks will pay little or no attention to plain veg left in their viv unless it has been finely chopped and mixed in with the mince meat mix.
Some keepers have also reported that their Pink tongued skinks happily eat mealworms However, most keepers say that their Pink tongued skinks show no interest in readily available live food, such as Crickets and Locust. But some keepers have reported that their skinks will occasionally eat earthworms, which are better off being purchased from a live food provider rather than being collected from the wild.

I have however developed my own method of feeding which means that live food and veg will be more readily accepted by your skink. This method is known as scenting which is almost always used with scenting the frozen thawed feeder rodents of reluctant feeders. This method involves dipping the mealworms or veg in some of the snail juices making them smell like snails and therefore may be more readily accepted by your skinks. The thinking behind this method is that because Pink tongues use the Jacobsons organ in the roof of their mouth to literally taste their environment and hunt down food. This method also means that you will not have to rely to heavily on making sure you have enough snails which will make the snails you already have go further. Of course snails should still make up a fair amount of your skinks diet.

In regards to how much you should feed your skink, adult Pink tongues should be fed around 2-3 times a week and baby’s and juveniles fed every 2 days. Start by offering your skink 6-8 reasonably sized food pieces or items every feeding. You will soon know how much you skink will eat, if all the food is gone slightly increase the amount until he only eats that many food items and if there are still some food items left reduce the amount of food offered until it is all eaten. If you are using a loose substrate I would recommend the use of a food bowl. You can either use the commercial available reptile food bowls or easily cleanable non-toxic household objects that resemble food bowls such as jam jar lids, tubaware tubs without the lid and plastic plant sauces. I would advise feeding your Pink tongued skink in the late afternoon in the summer and I the morning in the winter. Because Pink tongued skinks are nocturnal in warmer weather and diurnal in cooler weather.

*　*
　
*　*
*　*
*Cleaning:* To prevent your Pink tongued skink from becoming ill it is vital that their enclosure is kept clean. Spot check for faeces, bits of snail shell and any other food bits of left-over food. Every month clean the viv out fully, throwing away the old substrate and replacing it and washing all viv décor, food and water bowls in boiling I would just advise washing them under the hot tap as the temperature of the boiling water can cause them to partly melt and become misshapen.

*Handling:* At first when you get your Pink tongued skink let your skink settle in for 2 weeks, to allow him to get use to his new surroundings and only enter his enclosure for feeding, changing the water and spot cleaning. After these first two weeks you can start to get him use to your presence. You can do this by first of all placing your hands in his viv while he is out and wait for your skink to come to you. It may take a few attempts at this before your skink starts to come to you. Also if your skink starts to lick you then this is a good sign as he is starting to recognise and get use to your sell. A this point when your skink starts to climb on your hand you can then take him out of his viv for a 10-15 minute handling session each day, but if your skink decides that he doesn’t want to come to you then try not to forcefully pick him up, instead try to gently persuade him onto your hand. At first your skink may be quite flighty at first, especially if he’s a baby, but as long as you are gentle when handling your skink he will eventually get use to you and will quite happily wander across your hands. Your skink can also be allowed to wonder around you sofa or living room floor for example, as long as long as all the doors are shut to prevent any other pets from attacking your skink while he is out and about, and also make sure that there are no obvious danger sin the room, such as easily tip-able glass, debris or harmful chemicals. It is also very important that after each time you handle your skink, spot check your skinks viv or touch anything your skinks viv for any reason, that you either frilly wash your hands or use an alcohol hand cleaning rub which should be 100% alcohol and have no perfumes or additives, for example aloe Vera. 

*Overview:* Pink tongued skinks make a fantastic reptilian pet and between their unusual feeding requirements, semi-arboreal behaviour and fun handling and if you provide the correct environment Pink tongued skinks really do make great reptile pets and I would definitely recommend them to anybody that’s interested in reptiles and would like to keep a more interesting reptile pet. 


There were two abes elling Pink tongued skinks at the show. Both lots of skinks looked very healthy. :2thumb:

My little guy has been active for most of yesterday and today.
If I can find the camera cable I will upload some pics of him. : victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> after reading the snake one half way through I thought this could be in order...
> 
> The pushchair survey


lol i just read the lot lol had to throw a comment in just to wind people up lol

its good to see you back again amby so welcome back : victory:


----------



## boas (Mar 5, 2011)

was there any varanus there?


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

boas said:


> was there any varanus there?


A trio of Gilleni for 1500 quid and a trio of Ackies apparently which I didnt see and were bought at the start from what I have heard. The Gilleni were nice tho but other than that there was nothing which was disappointing.


----------



## tommivercetti (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's what i got from donny

Picked up this blazzing blizzard from BlazzingGecko53, Sazzle brought him up.
Many Thanks Sazzle :2thumb:











And this sunglow which i'm sure it's back is hunched, thread soon about this!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

tommivercetti said:


> Here's what i got from donny
> 
> Picked up this blazzing blizzard from BlazzingGecko53, Sazzle brought him up.
> Many Thanks Sazzle :2thumb:
> ...


you're very welcome hun :2thumb: he's a stunner

i'm interested to see what peoples opinions are with your sunglow x


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> lol i just read the lot lol had to throw a comment in just to wind people up lol
> 
> its good to see you back again amby so welcome back : victory:


thanks

internet in the pet room does help lol


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Well just mixed some food up for my baby Pink tongued skink. shelled snails, freshly killed locusts and calcium carbonate are all put in a blender nd blended into a sortof jelly paste. Yummy. :2thumb:
I offered himm some on a metal spoon and he took it straight off the spoon and happily chowed down on it I then put a bit more in his food bowl to see if he'll eat any more.

So far he's doing great. : victory:
Just waiting for him to do a poo and I'll be very happy.
However, I can't upload any pictures because the computer can't seem to recognise the camera. :devil:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

KerryLou said:


> Thanks Julie :blush: I spent 10 mins watching it having a good climb round the viv, and I'm more than happy with how easy it gets around : victory:


Told you it was fine climbing didn't I :whistling2:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Were was the tombola? :bash:


straight into the hall and turn left, it was the first table on the left, only a little thing, but i had my eye on the terrys chocolate orange :lol2: glad i didnt win tho cos it would have melted :devil:


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

i picked up a cracking juvi pair of CWDs and got a `10 leucistic texas rat snake all 3 very beautiful and settling in nicely. after the big long journey, some lovely colours coming into the WDs, light shiney greens purples reds and aqua bluey colours. i cant wait to get some really good photos up of them.
and well all and all it was a great experience, the people we spoke to, the people we dealt with all the herps we seen, even the people we bump into or had to squeeze very tightly past were very nice. ohh yes i will go again.
:2thumb:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i came home with 2 new crested gex, did anyone sell any uros?

all i saw all day were geckos, beardies and snakes. literally all i saw there, i got there about 12 ish

















ignore the state of the living room.

a harlequin and pinstripe apparently, the small one is round 2 months, bigger harlequins around 6 months, both females to go in the same viv in a couple week when the small one bulks up abit


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got
2 hamsters
2 cresties ( males fired up lovely and eating hoppers already )
2 tasselated geckos
2 froggies
and
5 stick insects.

:2thumb:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i also came back with some other stuff, some silk plants, uv lights for the geckos and a light unit holder thingy, and a couple other bits.

bit annoyed though as the uv i bought was 6 inch too wide for the viv cause i asked for 2 foot and didn't double check it was 30 inch 

put it in with my bosc soon instead though, got the bulb atleast!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and putting 600+ hoppers in a tank together is not a good move

getting `a few` out is an epic fail.

:bash:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> and putting 600+ hoppers in a tank together is not a good move
> 
> getting `a few` out is an epic fail.
> 
> :bash:


90 in a small-ish faunarium is epic

i believe your's is listed under 'monumental fail'

what do people suggest i feed the tiny crestie? got repashy but she's not keen, nor on mushed up banana


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

please dont use mashed banana.
it binds the calcium in the food and you can end up in big trouble with mbd.

try mango, mine will kill for it 

just leave the cgd in and change it every few days, and offer dusted live now and again, they take a while to settle and tinys dont eat much anyhows.


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

didn't know about banana, i put some cgd in sunday, left it today to replace tomorrow, deffo try that mango out, gonna have a go with a few things, may even buy a blender and go wild!

Didn't think tiny one's ate alot, she's dead shy, gonna let her do her thing for a few days, no signs of dominance or anything yet when they come out together (seperated for now) they jump on each other and sit together, so signs are good for when they get there big fancy planted viv


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine got for melon mango and pear mixed.
but i do use 1/4 pint a time 
:lol2:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

how many have you got for a 1/4 pint a time? or do yours just REALLY like it? gonna go buy some mango and papaya tonight and mash it up and see what the outcome is when mixed with some repashy


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Were was the tombola? :bash:


Next to animal creche - only brought tickets because we were grateful for them holding our reps :lol2:


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

SteamedPolecat said:


> 90 in a small-ish faunarium is epic


wish someone had told me this sooner - I'm in locust hell :bash:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i keep mine on top of the viv, they always go behind it, luckily monty gets through like 5 or 6 a day


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if i leave a piece of cabbage leaf on the windowsill i can just pick up any escapes from there.

at least they wont be getting nextdoor like the crix.........


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

my crestie loves pear papaya and mango!


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

my flatmate complains cause he always gets crix in his room and we find escapees everywhere, i'll remember food on a windowsill haha, that's a brilliant idea!


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

I came away with 500 Dubia roaches to kick start a really good colony, a new feeding bowl for my BD, some water gel crystals.

I really wanted a female BD, fairly bright in colour maybe leatherback that was about 4-6months old but didn't find one  I liked.

My Mum came away with a baby cham, real stunner as well.

and My other friend came away with a leo, spider and a snake


----------



## kainus (May 20, 2011)

i ended up walking away with a baby iguana as well as the boas i was planning on getting  but the iguana hasnt eaten yet  help would be appreciated xx


----------



## kainus (May 20, 2011)

but managed to snag the boas (1 albino and 1 het, male and female) for 350 quid  xx


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

kainus said:


> i ended up walking away with a baby iguana as well as the boas i was planning on getting  but the iguana hasnt eaten yet  help would be appreciated xx


He may not be eating yet due to the fact that he has just been move into a completely different enviroment. It may take him about a week to get used to his new home and start eating again. :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Gorgeous RAPTOR sazzle! 

I saw the teeny baby leos aswell - he said some of them hatched the week before the show so were only a few days old!! Ridiculous!! He should be banned from the show really.

I fell in love with an adult male yellow tiger dalmatian crestie and the guy said he would hold it for me til I got back with the money but his mate sold it  

I bought a liccle green pacman frog so I was very good really.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> Gorgeous RAPTOR sazzle!
> 
> I saw the teeny baby leos aswell - he said some of them hatched the week before the show so were only a few days old!! Ridiculous!! He should be banned from the show really.
> 
> ...


I was tempted to buy a Pacman frog as well. After keeping them in the past and they were really cool frogs. However, I managed to restrain myself and didn't buy one. I'll wait until Kempton instead. :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i was bad and got 2 : victory:


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

well we originally went to pick up CWDs 1 pair of, but we seen a Leucistic texas rat that we just fell in love with, and my OH had been wanting one for about 10 years but only seen 3 in her live so we just had to get her as well.
here is a couple of photos of what we brought home, hope you enjoy them.










thats Forrest at front and Kiyo behind and male front female behind.




























Amalthea settling in with her surroundings

sorry about quality of pics


----------



## swissfairy (Jan 9, 2011)

It was my first show and I actually quite enjoyed it.

Went with my friend who is 5 months pregnant and I have mild agoraphobia so have nasty panic attacks in crowds sometimes but we both did ok in the end.

It was horribly hot and crowded when we first got there, could hardly get to the tables to see anything. The cool breeze coming from the mammals section was too inviting so we headed up there for a bit and I ended up buying two rats which I didn't intend to do at all! After that we left for a little while and when we went back at around 2pm it was much much much better. Still hot (and smelly) but far less crowded. I suppose some of the "best" buys were gone by then but I wasn't disappointed.

I recently got over my massive fear of snakes (pregnant friend owns 13 of the things so I kind of had to get over it!) so I got two lovely corn snakes.

Also got two new beardies to add to my collection and bought my friend a really cute little crestie.

I spent far more than I intended to but it was worth it haha!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Most posts on this thread have statted how it was hot and sweaty and it has jusst suddenly hit me that we all were probably smelly. Inclusing the people that moaned about it. :lol2:


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Most posts on this thread have statted how it was hot and sweaty and it has jusst suddenly hit me that we all were probably smelly. Inclusing the people that moaned about it. :lol2:


hahaha the way i see it if we all were very hot aand smelly (which we very much were) then it was just the norm` hahaha. i myself never noticed till i was half way home. head was still full of exitement :mf_dribble:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont think i noticed how much we smelt till we were shut in the car.
its wasnt good :blush:


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> dont think i noticed how much we smelt till we were shut in the car.
> its wasnt good :blush:


hehehe yip windows were all the way down hahaha, it was a great day. well im from edinburgh and ill tell ye we dont see weather like that up here, well maybe 2 days a year maybe 3, but its like everywhere we have went since we just seem to take the weather with us, and ill tell ye we have done quite a bit of traveling round scotland since we got back its just really nice weather everywhere... :2thumb:: victory::2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

jimnamman said:


> hehehe yip windows were all the way down hahaha, it was a great day. well im from edinburgh and ill tell ye we dont see weather like that up here, well maybe 2 days a year maybe 3, but its like everywhere we have went since we just seem to take the weather with us, and ill tell ye we have done quite a bit of traveling round scotland since we got back its just really nice weather everywhere... :2thumb:: victory::2thumb:


Nice weather in Scotland. :gasp:
The world realy is coming to an end. :lol2:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*It was a little bit pongy, and I most likely Stunk to high heaven combined with a banging hangover and a face like a bulldog licking urine of a nettle....... no wonder no one spoke to me :whistling2:
Any how here is a pic of my purchases :2thumb:








*


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i bought one of each of those plants in the bags


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Nice weather in Scotland. :gasp:
> The world realy is coming to an end. :lol2:


hehehe yeah scary ehh haha actually i usually go away camping in scotland every weekend between april and october and its usually quite good weather, not as good as the Donny show though.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *It was a little bit pongy, and I most likely Stunk to high heaven combined with a banging hangover and a face like a bulldog licking urine of a nettle....... no wonder no one spoke to me :whistling2:*
> *Any how here is a pic of my purchases :2thumb:*
> *image*





SteamedPolecat said:


> i bought one of each of those plants in the bags


Thanks for your support you guys, and everyone else! I don't get on much, but managed to flick through the thread briefly...

I will be there again on Sunday.


----------

